# Mini goats... Why are they so popular?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

This is of no offense to anyone who raises dwarf goats. I think they are cute as well.

My question is why do people raise them. (other than them being adorable)

Are they worth enough money were you can do it as a business? I have someone nearby who raises about 20 dwarf goats. I would think it would be expensive to do. She has a hard time marketing them and sells some for $50 at a auction. So I don't think shes making much.

But as a math problem... If you spent $1,500 (guessing) in raising them every year wouldn't you have to sell kids at like 100-$400 to make a profit?

Just wondering if you brake even or make a profit.

Just curious ....also too much scottish blood in me :laugh:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Most people (including myself) raise minis mostly due to it cost less to feed mini's than bigger goats, plus in our area pygmies and Nigerians are big sellers. It is very rare for us to have trouble selling goats...I have had 10 people call me the past 2 months to see if I have any for sell. Although I do believe this is subject to different areas. 

With registered goats its a big market as well and in my area in particular people LOVE blue eyed goats and they are fairly hard to find. So they are willing to pay 3-400 bucks for a goat.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I raise Nigerian Dwarfs. I love that they are easy to handle and not as intimidating to my young kids. 1 full size goat is probably equivalent to 2-3 ND's so I can easier have more. :wink: Well at least feed and space requirements. Of course hoof trims are multiplied by all that I have. :laugh:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

you can also raise them for milk and meat and they don't take up as much space :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I raise them because I want to produce a goat that can milk and show...one that small kids or older people can handle...something different and unique then your average goat...something that appeals to consumers (size, temperment, milkability, any color, etc.)...something that takes up less room then an average sized goat. I don't consider my goats cute pets...they are working livestock first.

If I didn't make a profit on raising them I wouldn't be able to own more then a few. Right now I have around 70 nigerians. If you breed registered, quality stock from proven bloodlines and genetics, you can make just as much as any other breeders who raise different breeds. There really is no difference if both breeders are breeding stock on the same level. However, the meat breed will always be worth more (if the two goats are in the same condition) if you're looking at buying per lb or for butcher because of the nigerians size obviously.

My prices are $100 per wether or $175 for a pair. My doe kids range from $250-600 usually. Usual doe sales are about $325, bucklings about $275-350. These are all papered, well bred animals. It sounds like you have a lot of pet breeders in your area...there is nothing wrong with that...however...your prices will be quite a bit less for them than quality reg. stock. I've had an excellent amount of buyers this year. Most of my kids sell within the first few weeks after being born.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I was writing at the same time as Kylee, so I'll go ahead and post, at the risk of repeating some things that have already been said.

Lots of reasons! First they are irresistibly cute of course, but you want to know some other reasons.  

Pros:
They make great pets, and in some areas the market is good (though not everywhere).
Easier to handle and transport
Blue eyes and just about any color coat you can think of
If you don't drink much milk (doesn't apply to me, hahaha) then it's better to have 2 mini goats than 2 full-size ones, since you have to have at least 2 anyway.
Mini goats are much more acceptable to neighbors and need less space, making them perfect farm animals for city-dwellers.

Cons:
Everything you have to do for a big goat, you also have to do for a small goat, increasing the work-per-gallon and cost-per-gallon of milk (or pound of meat or whatever you're raising them for). Blood testing, milking, hoof trimming (as someone already said), etc.

For production and efficiency alone, I would choose a full-sized goat. But having goats is so much more than that to me!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

My Nigerian Dwarf goats are as affectionate and friendly as dogs. Easy to keep in a backyard. They are easy to control and to handle. AND they produce delicious milk for drinking, chesse, yogurt and ice cream. They are a delightful part of my goal of reaching food self-sufficiency.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:thumb: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it depends on the breed as well as the quality of the goats you use for your breeding program and the money and care you put into your animals. My Mini silky kids sell from $750-$1200 each. But Breeding stock and outcross lineage has cost me the same plus shipping....not to mention blood testing, DNA testing and basic care. They do eat a lot less than a standard sized goat but they require the same housing and basic care. It takes money to make $. The first 2 years raising mini silkies I was in the hole....it cost quite a bit to get started but now we are starting to break even and in the next few years I "hope" to start making a profit. If not I'll be happy to just break even though.... My mini fainters and standard fainters...while they sell for less have been easier to profit from as the initial cost was not as high (IE: I was able to come across good, healthy breeding stock for much less) 

However, this is a hobby for us so making a profit is not why we raise our goats... we raise them because we love them and have so much fun showing and just being with them.  Basically the joy is worth the cost...if it ever pays out, well even better...but that not really a necessity.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We also raise Nigerians and yes they sell like crazy! They are easy to handle and deal with and do not take up the space that the bigger ones do. Not saying ANYTHING bad about the big ones as I LOVE them!  We are adding our first big goat to the herd becasue I have always loved them and the extra milk is going to to awesome for all our bottle babies! :hi5:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Good quality NDs cost WAY more than your friend is selling them for - at least they do here in Maine. I paid $200 for a doe and that was a huge discount because the previous owner is my best friend. AND I still owe her a doeling. Bucks go for $350 or more. Does go for $250, more if bred. Wethers go for about $75 apiece.


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

I decided to go take a look at prices in my area (northwest) for Pygmy and Nigerian goats. I've seen them advertised often but always skip over the ads because they aren't something that we raise. From what I can see, unregistered pygmy goats are selling around $50. Registered Nigerian does are advertised for $200-$300. Looks like there is certainly a demand for the registeted stock.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Just to add my 2 cents...  
I have come to the conclusion, that it's like how some people prefer chihuahuas, while other's prefer Great Danes. It's all personal preference. I would be frustrated to have to measure milk output in pints, as opposed to gallons. Although, I obviously spend a lot more $ in feed for those gallons. :wink: Before anyone has a chance to say it: Yes! Some mini's are very good producers! :greengrin:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

In our area I can't Keep enough does to support the demand for kids!
My kids (even with the eh lines I used to have) sold for $300 for doelings, and the buck kids for $200, wethers regardless of color are $75.

Now with all the Great lines I am getting in, (and paying for!) I will be raising prices on some of the kids. 
In our area people want milk-ability, temperament, clean healthy herds, and COLOR! 

I am still struggling with the difference in the less serious pet market versus the show market. It looks like I will eventually have to keep a pair of herds in the end to satisfy both my love for some things and the wish to be a serious breeder.
Blue eyes and polled are just such a huge hot button either way, and I happen to like the look so I'll always have some around.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I also raise Nigerians, since I just skimmed quickly through the other posts I bet this was already mentioned but, I raise them due to their calm nature with children and basically all, their sweet temperments. I love the high butter-fat content in their milk and they are just really easy to handle. Their wide range of colors and blue eyes is also a plus. 
I noticed that you live in NY, I also do; even though I don't live in Sprakers. I have sold my bucks & buckling for $200-$300, depending on their quality and they are snatched right up, along with my does and doelings which sell $300 and up.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't help gotta add in.

I tried French Alpines. Truly I loved my girls but...they often knocked me over with their zeal to love me. They were just too big and too much for me to handle. My little PeaPeeps go in the car with me, walk around in public on the leash, people gather to pet and coo, they sit in my lap, sell well, show well and are so sweet and easy to handle. I love my babies!


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

I have Kinder goats that are smaller than "regular" sized goats, but not as small as pygmies or dwarfs. We mainly got that size of goat because it is much easier to manage on all categories. Kinders can also give an exceptional amount of milk, some can produce up to a gallon and a half a day. All I know is that smaller size means less hassle and sometimes, more cuddly adorableness! :kidred:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I raise Nigerians because I wanted something small and easy to handle, that required less feed and could still produce milk for me. I don't consume huge quantities of milk, so I didn't need the hassle of getting rid of the excess milk I didn't need from larger goats, or trying to freeze and store it all. I also liked that NDs come in every color and pattern of the rainbow, where as full sized milkers generally don't. I liked the potential for blue eyes and moon spots, and I liked that showing them is very popular. Before I had registered stock, I was still able to sell my pet quality doe kids for $150 a piece with zero problems, but I did make sure to breed for lots of color. The blue eyed ones go the instant I list them, and I have never had to list a doe or wether more than twice before I've made the sale. Once I got into registered stock, I have been able to sell does and doe kids for an average of $250 a piece with absolutely no issue whatsoever. I have buyers who drive several hours just to pick them up on a regular basis. Once I am able to get into the show pen more often and get some wins on my animals the prices will go up a little, but they are wanted in my area and simply not available, so I get a lot of requests. I have to drive 4-5 hours as a general rule to buy more stock.


----------

